# Do hedgehogs use their hands?



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, so this may sound like a silly question, but do hedgehogs use their hands? I'm thinking about how chinchillas and hamsters use their little paws to pick up food and toys and everything, but guniea pigs don't and just use their mouths to pick thing up. 
*So, which category do hedgehogs fall under, hands or mouths? *


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Mouths  They are not able to pick things up with their paws. 
( They are also more likely to investigate by pushing something around with their snout than to use their paws )


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, mouths.  Hedgies eat like a dog or cat, and rodents (and more that aren't rodents, but not hedgies in this case) pick up food with their paws.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Definitely mouths. The only time I have seen hands being used is to curl around my finger or the boys using them for ther boy time.

BTW Hedgehogs are not rodents...


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

My cat uses her paws to eat her treats. She doesn't like eating them off the floor, she'll actually pick them up with a paw and eat them that way. It's cute. I definitely have a silly cat though.

The only time I've ever had Quentin try to use his paws on things is when he's trying to climb out of my hands, then he'll wrap his paws around my fingers and start pulling. Those legs are strong!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

